# Tell me I'm mistaken!



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Please someone tell me I'll wrong, so wrong. Someone has bought a nicely painted up M1 with decals stuck on it for......$145 bucks on ebay.



It's a nice custom worth $20-$30 bucks.


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah that seems pretty crazy lol


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

It'll never be worth more than $20-$30 bucks.

This is the ad......leading but not a single lie in it.

"You are bidding on a vintage afx tomy bmw m1 # 2 miller slot car. The item is in nice condition, the paint and lithos are bright with no damage. The chassis has been tested and runs great, tires are also in great condition. This is a very rare car, you will not see another for a long time. Item sold as is, buyer to pay shipping. Good luck and have fun."


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Hope they like it. Pretty steep price paid there.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I like what they did too it. 
Its just not a very interesting body other than the custom work done on it . 
its good for around $35
it does look better than a hohum boring factory original painted one.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

2 people liked it a lot!


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, that's the very rare Miller... uhh... Party Time Bimmer.

You won't see another for a long time. A long, long, long time. :tongue:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

$35 is to much ..... lol


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

its hard for me to feel sorry for people who would spend that much on a car that is so obviously not original.. nothing you can do about the shady seller..there will always be people like him. the really sad part is that there will always be people stoopid enough to give him their money because they fall for the scam! this world has gone to Hell man..


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

brownie374 said:


> 2 people liked it a lot!


3

You got that right Brownie .....


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
It pays to do your home work.
Spend the time doing a search or pay the big bucks getting it stuck to you.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Can you imagine how this guy is going to feel when he figures this out.

He can dispute it, and win. If he's smart enough, he'll get his money back.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Like I told RJ in a PM when this bid had ended, I would have paid about $40 with shipping, because I like the way it looks. 

The two people who bid this up must be crazy, or just have money burning a hole in their pockets.

More pics of the car:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Just blows me away ....... gone, poof.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

check the bid history and see if they are ebay rookies ?
or if they just liked the car that much.

it is evil to advertise it as a original , and not as a custom.

but I like it better than any of the factory painted ones I have seen.
everybody likes different things.
I prefer custom stuff over factory mas produced stuff.
the original stuff gets boring to me real fast , being that anyone can buy one exactly like it.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Person that bought it had 1836 buys.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a guy get mad at me because I was selling a rrr body and in the title I forgot the word fits before Aurora in the title.It was in the description and the details that it was a rrr body.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yo brownie .... ???
was that me?
??????


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

,and me too!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe ,I didn't pay attention to who it was,my ebay name is the same as my hobby talk name.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Same here.......same name as here. 

Wasn't me that got mad.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it wasn't me then.
I use this ID to sell on eBay (not recently) and another to buy with.


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

Wonder if the buyer actually paid for it?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Elcaminobill said:


> Wonder if the buyer actually paid for it?


Oh I bet he did, glady......but, I bet he has other feelings when he opens it up.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive overpaid on ebay a few times but not that much.If I really want something or I am drinking a little too much and get caught up in the moment.Alcohol and eBay don't mix!:freak:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm sure all of us have over paid on a real factory released car. I don't think many if any of us on this forum fouled up and bought any car for 400% over it's value.


----------

